# Awesome Tattoos



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

lol. This one is for you TheOldSchool


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mr. H.

To me a tattoo isn't a display for others' bemusement, but something personal and meaningful only to myself.


----------



## Mr. H.

Gracie, that just looks like a bunch of Photoshopped shit. 

Respectfully submitted, 

Mr. H.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Mr. H.  these are real tatts. There are some extremely talented artists out there...they just choose skin as a canvas.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

I was playing with the idea of getting a tatt where my scar is.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Stephanie

Gracie said:


>



love that one. but I wasn't never brave enough to get one. Awesome Gracie.


----------



## Gracie

I like this one.


----------



## Gracie

If I had that one ^....I wouldn't freak out so bad when I forget to put my boob on and I'm at the store when I realize it ain't there, lol.


----------



## Gracie

I like this one too.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Stephanie

Gracie said:


> I like this one too.



that one is beautiful. You should think about it my dear, I think you'd be beautiful any way.  but that would be awesome to look at in it's place. I can't say as I haven't lost one, and to me they served their purpose with my children. but if I lost I can't say how I'd feel.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Stephanie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is beautiful. You should think about it my dear, I think you'd be beautiful any way.  but that would be awesome to look at in it's place. I can't say as I haven't lost one, and to me they served their purpose with my children. but if I lost I can't say how I'd feel.
Click to expand...

I was afraid to do just a lumpectomy. I told them it served its purpose for 60 years and I didn't really need it any more. And I don't. But sometimes...well..I feel....less feminine. My hair is about 4 inches shy of reaching where it would be if still attached. Once it gets that length again..I will just sweep it over the left shoulder. I have thick hair. Nobody will be able to tell that breast is gone and I can finally put the fake boob back in the drawer, lol.


----------



## Mr. H.

Gracie said:


> Mr. H.  these are real tatts. There are some extremely talented artists out there...they just choose skin as a canvas.


As I view them, yes some are and some aren't. I'd never allow mine to be photographed and published. Unless by me.


----------



## Gracie

And yeah. I should really muse on having a tatt. That area is completely numb since they cut all the nerves so...I wouldn't feel it. But the cost? Oy.


----------



## Gracie

Mr. H. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H.  these are real tatts. There are some extremely talented artists out there...they just choose skin as a canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> As I view them, yes some are and some aren't. I'd never allow mine to be photographed and published. Unless by me.
Click to expand...

Ok.


----------



## Ernie S.

Some of my son's work:


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Ernie S. said:


> Some of my son's work:


Nice!!!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Ernie S.

Another. My son has a shop in CT.


----------



## Stephanie

Gracie said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is beautiful. You should think about it my dear, I think you'd be beautiful any way.  but that would be awesome to look at in it's place. I can't say as I haven't lost one, and to me they served their purpose with my children. but if I lost I can't say how I'd feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was afraid to do just a lumpectomy. I told them it served its purpose for 60 years and I didn't really need it any more. And I don't. But sometimes...well..I feel....less feminine. My hair is about 4 inches shy of reaching where it would be if still attached. Once it gets that length again..I will just sweep it over the left shoulder. I have thick hair. Nobody will be able to tell that breast is gone and I can finally put the fake boob back in the drawer, lol.
Click to expand...


 damn. that's kind of what I do with my upper teeth. and they said getting older is our Golden years...like hell. lol

You would use the boob for clothing and I probably would too. but seeing a beautiful tat like one of those. I couldn't wait to put the boob back in the drawer...Hey my dear. we aren't going to get any younger. I say, GO FOR IT...


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Ernie S. said:


> Another. My son has a shop in CT.


Wow. That one is great!


----------



## Gracie

Stephanie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is beautiful. You should think about it my dear, I think you'd be beautiful any way.  but that would be awesome to look at in it's place. I can't say as I haven't lost one, and to me they served their purpose with my children. but if I lost I can't say how I'd feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was afraid to do just a lumpectomy. I told them it served its purpose for 60 years and I didn't really need it any more. And I don't. But sometimes...well..I feel....less feminine. My hair is about 4 inches shy of reaching where it would be if still attached. Once it gets that length again..I will just sweep it over the left shoulder. I have thick hair. Nobody will be able to tell that breast is gone and I can finally put the fake boob back in the drawer, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn. that's kind of what I do with my upper teeth. and they said getting older is our Golden years...like hell. lol
> 
> You would use the boob for clothing and I probably would too. but seeing a beautiful tat like one of those. I couldn't wait to put the boob back in the drawer...Hey my dear. we aren't going to get any younger. I say, GO FOR IT...
Click to expand...

Amen to that! And yeah..I will muse on it. But the best artists cost the most. Kat Von D or whatever her name is ...she does great tatts. But those tatts I posted? Thousands of dollars.


----------



## Gracie

So realistic.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Stephanie

Gracie said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is beautiful. You should think about it my dear, I think you'd be beautiful any way.  but that would be awesome to look at in it's place. I can't say as I haven't lost one, and to me they served their purpose with my children. but if I lost I can't say how I'd feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was afraid to do just a lumpectomy. I told them it served its purpose for 60 years and I didn't really need it any more. And I don't. But sometimes...well..I feel....less feminine. My hair is about 4 inches shy of reaching where it would be if still attached. Once it gets that length again..I will just sweep it over the left shoulder. I have thick hair. Nobody will be able to tell that breast is gone and I can finally put the fake boob back in the drawer, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn. that's kind of what I do with my upper teeth. and they said getting older is our Golden years...like hell. lol
> 
> You would use the boob for clothing and I probably would too. but seeing a beautiful tat like one of those. I couldn't wait to put the boob back in the drawer...Hey my dear. we aren't going to get any younger. I say, GO FOR IT...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that! And yeah..I will muse on it. But the best artists cost the most. Kat Von D or whatever her name is ...she does great tatts. But those tatts I posted? Thousands of dollars.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's an ouch. Maybe we can take up collection here on the board. donate so Gracie can put her boob in the drawer. I hope someday you can manage it my dear. You have a lot of spunk, grace and courage in my book.


----------



## Mr. H.

Tattoos are not public displays, but personal momentos.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Stephanie

Mr. H. said:


> Tattoos are not public displays, but personal momentos.



Absolutely.


----------



## Gracie

Stephanie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is beautiful. You should think about it my dear, I think you'd be beautiful any way.  but that would be awesome to look at in it's place. I can't say as I haven't lost one, and to me they served their purpose with my children. but if I lost I can't say how I'd feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was afraid to do just a lumpectomy. I told them it served its purpose for 60 years and I didn't really need it any more. And I don't. But sometimes...well..I feel....less feminine. My hair is about 4 inches shy of reaching where it would be if still attached. Once it gets that length again..I will just sweep it over the left shoulder. I have thick hair. Nobody will be able to tell that breast is gone and I can finally put the fake boob back in the drawer, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn. that's kind of what I do with my upper teeth. and they said getting older is our Golden years...like hell. lol
> 
> You would use the boob for clothing and I probably would too. but seeing a beautiful tat like one of those. I couldn't wait to put the boob back in the drawer...Hey my dear. we aren't going to get any younger. I say, GO FOR IT...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that! And yeah..I will muse on it. But the best artists cost the most. Kat Von D or whatever her name is ...she does great tatts. But those tatts I posted? Thousands of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's an ouch. Maybe we can take up collection here on the board. donate so Gracie can put her boob in the drawer. I hope someday you can manage it my dear. You have a lot of spunk, grace and courage in my book.
Click to expand...

I am very independent, so thank you for the offer but I would never accept donations, sweety. If it is meant to be..it will be. 

And I would probably chicken out anyway, lol.


----------



## Stephanie

Gracie said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> that one is beautiful. You should think about it my dear, I think you'd be beautiful any way.  but that would be awesome to look at in it's place. I can't say as I haven't lost one, and to me they served their purpose with my children. but if I lost I can't say how I'd feel.
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid to do just a lumpectomy. I told them it served its purpose for 60 years and I didn't really need it any more. And I don't. But sometimes...well..I feel....less feminine. My hair is about 4 inches shy of reaching where it would be if still attached. Once it gets that length again..I will just sweep it over the left shoulder. I have thick hair. Nobody will be able to tell that breast is gone and I can finally put the fake boob back in the drawer, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn. that's kind of what I do with my upper teeth. and they said getting older is our Golden years...like hell. lol
> 
> You would use the boob for clothing and I probably would too. but seeing a beautiful tat like one of those. I couldn't wait to put the boob back in the drawer...Hey my dear. we aren't going to get any younger. I say, GO FOR IT...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that! And yeah..I will muse on it. But the best artists cost the most. Kat Von D or whatever her name is ...she does great tatts. But those tatts I posted? Thousands of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's an ouch. Maybe we can take up collection here on the board. donate so Gracie can put her boob in the drawer. I hope someday you can manage it my dear. You have a lot of spunk, grace and courage in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very independent, so thank you for the offer but I would never accept donations, sweety. If it is meant to be..it will be.
> 
> And I would probably chicken out anyway, lol.
Click to expand...


I probably would too. lol
It would be pretty neat though.


----------



## Gracie

I just checked. Some of the nerves are firing. The only thing dead numb is the scar itself. I'd feel it. Um. I think I am done with someone carving on my chest, lol. So..I will just wait another year and my hair will be long enough again to cover it up. All gone fake boob! Next summer...no adjusting to make sure it didn't travel to the middle of my chest! YAY!


----------



## Stephanie

Gracie said:


> I just checked. Some of the nerves are firing. The only thing dead numb is the scar itself. I'd feel it. Um. I think I am done with someone carving on my chest, lol. So..I will just wait another year and my hair will be long enough again to cover it up. All gone fake boob! Next summer...no adjusting to make sure it didn't travel to the middle of my chest! YAY!



yea!!!!! maybe in a year dear. 
something beautiful to look forward too after all the loss.


----------



## Ernie S.

They do hurt, Gracie, but only for a few minutes. You build up endorphins and it becomes mildly irritating at worst. Well, there are a few hypersensitive spots that will cause a wince here and there, but I've got 6 tats so if a wuss like me has gone back 5 times, certainly a woman who's given birth can handle it.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Gracie said:


>


That's probably been photo-shopped.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



That's pretty cool, but I would never get one.    No way, Jose!!  I'll bet she had to go for multiple trips to have that done.  Look at the size of it!  Ouchie!


----------



## Aktas

a Tattoo?


----------



## ChrisL

Aktas said:


> a Tattoo?



A tattoo?  What about a tattoo?


----------



## strollingbones

love tats and one of the best artists out there is this guy

he specializes in doing nipple tats for ladies who have had breast cancer

his nipples are outstanding

Breast Cancer Survivors Find the Michelangelo of Nipple Tattoos VICE United States


----------



## strollingbones

and what is great....he is always booked....solid but will work in ladies needing nipples....


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> love tats and one of the best artists out there is this guy
> 
> he specializes in doing nipple tats for ladies who have had breast cancer
> 
> his nipples are outstanding
> 
> Breast Cancer Survivors Find the Michelangelo of Nipple Tattoos VICE United States



Is that really how they do it?  I didn't know they just made a nipple tattoo.  Interesting!


----------



## strollingbones

its done after reconstruction....its the last step kinda....and most nipple tats suck...this guy makes it an art and doesnt charge a fortune....same rate for the bikers tats as the nipple tats


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> its done after reconstruction....its the last step kinda....and most nipple tats suck...this guy makes it an art and doesnt charge a fortune....same rate for the bikers tats as the nipple tats



I can imagine that making it appear real and 3-dimensional, the person giving the tattoo would have to be quite artistic.  

I wonder why they don't just preserve the nipple (if it is cancer free), and transplant it onto the breast?  I'm assuming there are probably too many nerves and blood vessels, and I know it's grafted tissue is tough to heal a lot of times.  Funny, I've typed tons of medical reports about mastectomies, but I've never done one about the reconstructive surgery.  I know that they put tissue expanders in the breast (or what was the breast) to get it prepared for the implant.  That's about all I know.  The whole thing (cancer, mastectomies, reconstruction) sounds horribly painful and invasive.  I feel for any woman who has had to undergo such an invasive and life changing procedure.


----------



## Gracie

I didn't get reconstructive surgery. Just had it removed and then stitched up. I'm ok with the decision but I wish they would have taken the other boob off at the same time.


----------



## Aktas

ChrisL said:


> Aktas said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Tattoo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tattoo?  What about a tattoo?
Click to expand...

 


ChrisL said:


> Aktas said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Tattoo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tattoo?  What about a tattoo?
Click to expand...

 
 i just got the thought about an American tattoo


----------



## ChrisL

Aktas said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aktas said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Tattoo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tattoo?  What about a tattoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aktas said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Tattoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A tattoo?  What about a tattoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i just got the thought about an American tattoo
Click to expand...


What's an "American tattoo?"  An American flag tattoo or something?


----------

